# التفسير العلمي لظاهرة الرعد والبرق



## ++ MADOOO ++ (31 مايو 2011)

*التفسير العلمي لظاهرة الرعد والبرق  *


*البرق، هو تفريغ  كهربائي، لامع وساطع للغاية، يحدث في طبقات الجو بسبب تكون شحنات كهربائية وتوزعها  في السحب الركامية (تشبه السندان)، أو الغيوم إلي تحدث فيها العواصف الرعدية.  



تحدث الصواعق، أو البروق، في العواصف الرعدية، وذلك لأن عملية  التجميد التي تحدث في الطبقات العليا، تفصل بين الشحنات الموجبة والسالبة المتكونة.  وبسبب حركة الهواء إلى الأعلى والأسفل تتباعد الشحنات الكهربائية، ويحصل نتيجة لذلك  تفريغ كهربائي بين تلك الشحنات المتباعدة إما بين الغيوم ذاتها أو بين الغيوم  المشحونة والأرض. 

يسخن الهواء القريب من مكان التفريغ هذا حتى 50 ألف درجة  فهرنهايتية!، يعني أسخن من سطح الشمس ذاته !!. وفي الحقيقة فإن ضربة البرق هذه تحمل  من الحرارة خمسة أضعاف حرارة الشمس ذاتها. 

ومع التبريد والتسخين السريعين  للهواء القريب من مكان صاعقة البرق هذه، تتولد موجة صدمة؛ حيث " ينفجر" الهواء  القريب منها فعليا، وهذا الانفجار يدوي بصوت مروع عالي الشدة والقوة، وهو ما نعرفه  بالـ "الرعد". 

أظن أننا نتخيل جميعا أن البرق، كما هو مفهوم من الشرح،  ينتقل من الغيوم إلى الأرض، لكن في الواقع المظاهر تغشنا أحيانا.. 

ففي  الواقع ينتقل البرق – كتفريغ شحنات كهربائية – على شكل قناة غير مرئية من الغيوم  العالية إلى الأرض، وعندما يقترب من أي جسم على الأرض فإن فيض من الطاقة الكهربائية  ذاك يعود في تلك القناة ويصبح البرق مرئيا!. 

وحتى لو لم يكن الجو ماطرا فإن  خطر صاعقة البرق لا يزال قائما، فعادة يحدث أن يضرب البرق خارج الغيوم الثقيلة  الماطرة، لكن من الممكن أيضا أن يضرب حتى بعد 10 أميال من مكان وجود  الغيمة!.

وهنا، في حال حصول عاصفة البرق، لا تفيد الأحذية المطاطية أو  البلاستيكية في شيء، لكن لو كنت داخل السيارة فالأفضل أن تبقى داخلها ولا تغادرها،  حيث يعمل السطح المعدني الخارجي للسيارة على حمايتك من الخطر المحدق الخارجي.. إذ  يعمل جسم السيارة المعدني على نقل هذه الكهرباء وتفريغها في الأرض 


**  بنجامين فرانكلين ... وقصته مع هذه الظاهرة** 

لقد قام العالم والمخترع  والناشر والسياسي الأمريكي بنجامين فرانكلين ( 1706 ـ 1790 ) ببيان العلاقة بين  البرق و الكهرباء بتجربة خطرة جدا ... 


ففي عام 1752 ، طير فرانكلين  طائرة ورقية في أثناء عاصفة رعدية . فسرت الكهرباء عبر خيط الطائرة المبتل إلى  مفتاح معدني كان في الطرف الآخر للخيط . وعندما قرب فرانكلين إصبعه من المفتاح ،  قفزت شرارة عبر الفجوة بينهما ، فاستنتج أن كهرباء السحب هي التي سببت الشرارة ،  وأن التفريغ البرقي هو نوع من الشرر . 

وفي عام 1753 .. أعلن عن اختراع قضيب  مانع الصواعق .. *






*نبذة عن قضيب مانع  الصواعق:*

*ينتصب على أسطح معظم  البنايات العالية قضيب يسمى " مانع الصواعق " يتصل بالأرض بموصل سلكي . 
الشحنات  السالبة في أسفل السحابة المقتربة تجتذب الشحنات الموجبة من الأرض ؛ فتتدفق هذه  الشحنات على جزيئات الهواء صعدا إلى السحب حيث تبطل مفعول بعض الشحنات السالبة في  السحابة . وقد يمنع هذا حدوث الصاعقة . 

لكن إن لم يكن هذا كافيا وحصل تفريغ  برقي فإن الكهرباء تسري عبر القضيب والموصل السلكي إلى الأرض دون حدوث أي أضرار  .*​


----------



## روزي86 (31 مايو 2011)

ميرسي لتعبك وربنا يعوضك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (31 مايو 2011)

الرب يباركك


----------



## +bent el malek+ (4 يوليو 2011)

*موضوع جميل يا سكرة *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## النهيسى (6 يوليو 2011)

* 
شكرااا 
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## الكيميائى (10 يوليو 2011)

معلومات هامة وشيقة الى المزيد ان شاء اللة  ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (17 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ميرسي لتعبك وربنا يعوضك





ميرسي علي مرورك وربنا يباركك

​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (17 يوليو 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الرب يباركك





ربنا يبارك حياتك وميرسي علي مرورك
​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (17 يوليو 2011)

*


+bent el malek+ قال:



موضوع جميل يا سكرة​
ربنا يباركك​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسي علي مروركك انتي مليون سكرة*​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (17 يوليو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> ​
> * شكرااا *​
> * ربنا يباركك*​





ربنا يبارك حيات ويعوضك 
​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (17 يوليو 2011)

الكيميائى قال:


> معلومات هامة وشيقة  الى المزيد ان شاء اللة  ربنا يبارك حياتك





ان شاء اللة 
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أغسطس 2011)

*موضوع جميل وشيق يا قمرايتى *


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (19 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جداااا...​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*


Dona Nabil قال:



موضوع جميل وشيق يا قمرايتى 

أنقر للتوسيع...



اانتي ميلون قمر
*​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (12 سبتمبر 2011)

​


راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> *شكرا جداااا...
> *​


*

الف شكرا
*​


----------



## happy angel (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*ميرسى ياقمر معلومات رااااائعه
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (13 سبتمبر 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ياقمر معلومات رااااائعه
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​



*ميرسي ياجمل حد في الدنيا
*​


----------

